# birds of pray



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

was wonderin if there is any one who breeds and flys birds of pray in wales...


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Try this

birds of prey for sale - birds-of-prey for sale - wales - birds-of-prey

If you go down the page to adverts by area, it has wales there, and lots of birds of prey.


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

im lookin for some one who trains and flys them. cos im getin a chick a 2 weeks time. and would like to lern and no a place clos by to fly it..


----------



## sphynxskin (Feb 6, 2008)

If you look on www.falconryforum.co.uk :2thumb: there should be lots of people from wales to answer your questions.


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

sphynxskin said:


> If you look on www.falconryforum.co.uk :2thumb: there should be lots of people from wales to answer your questions.


thanks ill go on there now =]


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

~Whatcha getting Sam?

How;s the greys doing too


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

im getin a 3 week old barn owl hehe. the grays are doing good.. they havent breed yet =[. getin there slowly thoe


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

bird of prey









bird of pray


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

*well i thought it was funny (im wasted here) lol*

:Na_Na_Na_Na: :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

samhaines said:


> im lookin for some one who trains and flys them. cos im getin a chick a 2 weeks time. and would like to lern and no a place clos by to fly it..


Erm...You should already know somebody who trains and flies them. If you haven't been out with an experienced owl'er then you need to put off getting the BOP (ESPECIALLY an imprint Barney....breeders are getting worse these days) until you have had at least a year experience with an owl'er.

And don't expect a bird of prey keeper, especially a falconer, to welcome you onto "their" land, if you don't have good land ready, then you shouldn't be getting the bird until you do. Slow down, get yourself a mentor, grab a few books and read 'til your eyes bleed. :lol2:


----------



## davo1rocks (Jun 9, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Erm...You should already know somebody who trains and flies them. If you haven't been out with an experienced owl'er then you need to put off getting the BOP (ESPECIALLY an imprint Barney....breeders are getting worse these days) until you have had at least a year experience with an owl'er.
> 
> And don't expect a bird of prey keeper, especially a falconer, to welcome you onto "their" land, if you don't have good land ready, then you shouldn't be getting the bird until you do. Slow down, get yourself a mentor, grab a few books and read 'til your eyes bleed. :lol2:


 Best advice. Im am an animal science student, most of my focus so far has been on birds of prey and falconry. iv done a few studys into the issues of inexperianced people taking on birds of prey. 
It usualy goes wrong. u really need to seek out an experianced falconer and get some experiance under your belt. and u should never get a bird before you have done that.

What part of the west midlands are you from lovefor lizard? 
Do you fly your birds at quary?


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

imhoping to get my first barn owl aswell this winter , i have been researching for 2 years lol and still am learning , hopefully i willbe ready.


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

i onblt fund out my dad was fetin me a bird. but all is sorted now. i have some peeps helpin me ty to thoes who help


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

davo1rocks said:


> Best advice. Im am an animal science student, most of my focus so far has been on birds of prey and falconry. iv done a few studys into the issues of inexperianced people taking on birds of prey.
> It usualy goes wrong. u really need to seek out an experianced falconer and get some experiance under your belt. and u should never get a bird before you have done that.
> 
> What part of the west midlands are you from lovefor lizard?
> Do you fly your birds at quary?


I am sure anybody with upwards of one years experience is aware of the amount of Dead, injured, dying and sick birds turned in on a weekly basis. A lot of these being Barn Owls. They really are not the birds to start with and are often regarded as a "pet". Far from it. They still need flying (With telemetry I might add.....About £250 for the receiver and transmitter, then you need the mount, about £2.50-£5 depending which one you choose, then you need to replace the batteries...I don't recommend anything less then 30day batteries anyway..so lets say £7-£15 to replace them every 25 days.) and a good amount of exercise daily, a well sized aviary, quality food (rats, mice, quail, guinea pig etc) and socialisation. As well as good weight management, experience (a hell of a lot of it IMO, no less then 2 years with a well experienced owl'er that keeps small owls) and plenty of time (1-3 hours daily). The you have imprinting to do. In imprinting you are its sole provider, you need to prepare and serve food, clean up after them (expect a big, watery, stinky poop at least every 20 minutes) and sweep up after them (down and quill is constantly being dropped with a young owl until hard penned). Oh and of course they eat a fair amount for a small owl, they need good quality and often expensive food. They poop everywhere - up the walls, all over the floor, on perches etc - they are nothing like hawks and won't poop primarily in 1-3 places under favourite perches - its everywhere. Don't be fooled into thinking they are easy or good birds to start with as they are quite the opposite.

We currently have 2, 08 harris hawks in the moult that we will be out hunting with this year. We are in the cannock/burntwood area. : victory:




reptismail said:


> imhoping to get my first barn owl aswell this winter , i have been researching for 2 years lol and still am learning , hopefully i willbe ready.


Good luck...if you are looking into getting a chick, then forget this winter. They are only bred from jan-august at the latest usually. 2 years isn't that long with birds of prey.  as long as you have had a year or two of hands-on experience with an experienced owl'er you should be fine. : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh and need anything I am pretty much always available at [email protected]


----------



## dogmandango (Mar 31, 2009)

any new by to the falconry world should realy start with a harris i have flown birds all my life had a harris at 6 and had gos ever since the odd kestral wild injurd to the law and tame hack back to the wild small birds like spars barns kestrals are more demanding then any bird and any imprint bird is a danger to an inexperianced person i am currently doing a full impring finnish gos this year i have always flown perant reared birds but decided to change to a crazy im print i am luck as we breed hawks so any thing i would like gose back into the breeding program when up to age :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

dogmandango said:


> any new by to the falconry world should realy start with a harris i have flown birds all my life had a harris at 6 and had gos ever since the odd kestral wild injurd to the law and tame hack back to the wild small birds like spars barns kestrals are more demanding then any bird and any imprint bird is a danger to an inexperianced person i am currently doing a full impring finnish gos this year i have always flown perant reared birds but decided to change to a crazy im print i am luck as we breed hawks so any thing i would like gose back into the breeding program when up to age :2thumb:


See now after having a harris hawk as a starter, I disagree. Too easy, if you known enough to be even thinking about getting a bird you will not learn from a harris, very laid back etc etc.....JME : victory:


----------



## dogmandango (Mar 31, 2009)

we will have to disagree to agree i think on that one as every ones option is diffrent :lol2:


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> See now after having a harris hawk as a starter, I disagree. Too easy, if you known enough to be even thinking about getting a bird you will not learn from a harris, very laid back etc etc.....JME : victory:


 I'd have to agree with you. The Harris is an exceptional bird in the right hands. They are far too easy to train badly. I started with a male Redtail which are far more demanding with regards to weight control and fitness.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

dogmandango said:


> we will have to disagree to agree i think on that one as every ones option is diffrent :lol2:


You mean agree to disagree? :lol2:



Scoffa said:


> I'd have to agree with you. The Harris is an exceptional bird in the right hands. They are far too easy to train badly. I started with a male Redtail which are far more demanding with regards to weight control and fitness.


They are far too easy to train well, also! :lol2:


----------

